# Urgent weight gain



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi all i need alittle help its really for my farther im on a protien diet myself but my father really needs to gain weight and energy.

My farther is now around 8/1.2 stone and very thin he works all day with not much to eat, he is always tired and i really need to get some weight back onto him and get his strength back up.

At the moment he is around 8 stone 6 pounds size 28 waist and is 55 in age, he has always been an active person and is allways rushing around working etc but without much food.

I would be greatfull if anyone could help me with a simple weight gain diet for him it has to be simple because of his busy lifestyle and he hates messing about with different foods please any help would be great cheers.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Well for starters, does he have a break and dinner at work ?


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi mate he has a dinner sometimes maybe a bacon sandwich normally he may skip breakfast then have a sandwich for dinner no breaks then gets his tea around 7 oclock at night


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

For starters he should start having his breakfast. Something is better then nothing.

Is he self employed ? Im sure if he isnt then its the law that he has to have breaks and dinners etc.


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi no hes not self employed but hes abit funny like that he would rather just work than stop if i could just get hime on a steady simple diet maybe it could help a good breakfast lunch and tea then a snack during the eveining something simple


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't know if this will help but this is a copy of my current diet: My start weight was 128 lbs. last weigh in was 144 lbs. This combined with a regular training regimen should help him put on weight. Many places to substitute

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 2 Eggs, 16oz 2% Milk, 1 Banana

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 16 oz Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanutbutter Sandwiches on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Breaded Chicken Patties w/ a slice of cheese on each, 16oz Water

Meal 5: 2 Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, Pasta on a white sauce, Mixed Veggies, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 160z Water


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Cheers mate for the advice i have been putting a meal plan together today i was woundering if it would be ok for him to take a supplement like a weight gainer at the age of 55 cheers.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

As already said i would defiantly get him to be having his breakfast as this is the best meal he can have even if he has a breakfast on the go which is like a shake or just some oats etc but make sure he has something otherwise his body will not be as efficient as it could be!

Also get him to have something that is going to be high in calories but also good for him in terms of clean foods and also get him to have a few cheat meals!

At his age though tbh i would get him to eat mostly clean as tbh if he ain't using which i don't think he will be i would just want what is good for him. Is he in ned medically to increase his weight or is it just that you want him to as their is a difference and tbh he might just be the sort of person who does not need to have that much weight on him!

Give us a bit more info on him in terms of what he he needs to increase his weight by and what for and also what he does in terms of keeping fit if anything?

Also does he smoke, drink or anything like that and also if he works a lot how much sleep does he get in a night on an average basis as all this can account for his weight


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he could get some meal replacements to have in between meals if he doesnt like eating much


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

aye breakfast mate! even if its just a banana for the carbs!

he aint gonna gain much weight if hes got no energy!

actually force him to eat a banana and maybe some oats in the morning, stand infront of the door when he tried to leave

asfor bacon sarnies try and replace that meal/snack with something high in good fats and protein

a tuna sarnie and a couple of nuts, pistachios or something, taste great and are very healthy, pumpkin seeds also but i find them boring as hell!

im not sure if this is right in terms of fats, but this is what i work with, as you know saturated fats are 'bad', they are also essential but too much is a no no

try and find food that are only 25% saturated fats of total fats, 25% being the max, try not to go over that, the rest of the total fats will be poly unsaturated and mono-saturates, ill need someone to confirm this though

im guessing hes not weight training? doesnt matter, if yes or no just curious

it'd be a good idea to help speed up his metabolism, this means eating something small but good every two hours or something, thats what i do, so just say now hes having breakfast like good ol' chap, two hours after that, about 11, he should have a handful of nuts/seeds for the protein and the fats, which is quick and easy, takes less than a minute

then a break time 12/1 he should have his dinner meal, the tuna sarnies and some more seeds/nuts

i could go on forever, but its worth taking a read of the stickies

also stick in some fruit along the dar, bananas are my favorite, i used to hate them, but high in carbs and they do give me a good kick, they are very looked over in terms of energy boosts!

depending where he works if he has alot of protein and does alot of lifting he may build up some good muscle without realizing it! lots of carbs and good fats!


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi lads thanks alot for the help ill try some of your ideas my father is a bit of a fussy one but ill give it a go cheers again.


----------

